# ADDED THREE NEW SANDWICHES TO THE MENU



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Below is the information on our new sandwiches and you can go to our website <a href="http://www.Porchettas.com">http://www.Porchettas.com</a> for additional information.

The first one is the kitchen sink at 7.00. It is huge, about 36 square inches of sandwich. Come on by the shop to find out what is inside of this one.









The next one is the original Chicago Hot Dog made with Sabretts Natural casing beef wieners. 4.00 or 2 for 6.00. Bakery bun with a run of mustard, chopped sweet onions on the bottom, sweet pickle relish on top of that, the Natural Casing dog on top of that, a dill pickle slice tucked in on one side, tomato slices tucked in on the other side, celery salt and pepperoncini on top.










The third and final one is again another huge sandwich we call the Lime/cilantro Cubano 7.50. We use real cuban bread, slathered with our key lime/cilantro sauce on both bread halves, porchetta pork, dill pickle, swiss cheese, smoked ham and panini pressed to a hot crunchy sandwich.


----------

